# How to introduce 10 week old buck to adult bucks



## NicholsAcres (Jul 1, 2014)

We recently had our first kids - a couple of our does presented us with 3 female and 1 male kids. They are now 10 weeks old and we want/need to separate the buckling from the does. We have a couple 1 year old bucks in their own fenced area and assumed we would move the new buck in with them.

These are Nigerian Dwarfs. We primarily want them for milking, but they are also just because we really like these goats.

We tried to introduce the male kid to the bucks, but one of the bucks was "intimidating" the kid - trying to push the kid under himself - I expect if I waited the buck would have attempted to mount the kid.

So, my question is, how do we introduce the kid to the bucks so they will "get along" - or does that not work. The two bucks are brothers and have always been together, so they get along well. Can we expect the new kid to be accepted eventually, or do we need to either sell him or make him a paddock for his own. We would prefer him to not have to be alone - and kind of wanted to keep him intact, but I guess the other option is to band him and let him stay with the does.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't think you will be able to put him with them at just ten weeks.  Bucks don't really seem to get the concept of 'being nice to the new guy'!   it is a buck's duty in life to breed does and to dominate any other buck, lol.  Not saying you won't be able to put them together when the little guy gets older - but right now I think they would stress him to the point of causing illness or injury. 

I have two bucks who grew up together, are roughly the same size, and they spend half of their days (or more) jousting with each other.  Bucks play rough, so maybe give the little guy his own area for awhile, perhaps next to the big boys and eventually when he grows up a little you might be able to combine them. 

Good luck!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 1, 2014)

Last year we retained a buckling and I put him with a 2 year old and 3 year old when he was about 10 weeks old.  I didn't have any problems.  The older one pushed him around a little at first, but eventually accepted him.

None of mine have horns so I didn't worry too much about anyone getting seriously hurt.

Do they have plenty of room for the little one to get out of the way?

If you are going to introduce him, now is the time while they aren't more aggressive during the rut.

Now the larger question, do you really need another buck for breeding at this point?


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jul 2, 2014)

We have two 10ish week bucklings (one that will be our Nigerian herd sire, one Lamancha that is for sale. ) in a quite large pen. Last week we brought over a 2yo Lamancha buck to breed our does. I made the babies their own pen with cattle panel- about 12x12- within the buck pen. Basically a huge creep feeder. They can get in and out and he can't get it. Its nice for feeding too. However, he's super nice to them. Go figure. Probably because I was prepared. In fact, they were driving him crazy when I put a doe in for 30 minutes and he was still nice.

So, you can always make him his own safety zone within the pen while they get used to each other.


----------



## NicholsAcres (Jul 2, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> Now the larger question, do you really need another buck for breeding at this point?



That is the real question, we don't really need another buck. We are discussing selling him. Hate to see him go, but it might be best for him to have his own herd...

Thanks


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 10, 2014)

We have three ND bucks for out dairy herd and recently added a Boer buckling for our meat herd.  

He was kept with the gals as long as was safe but it was a dilemma to try to move a buckling away from the girls because he is old enough to breed and into the big boy pen where he is going to be put in his place daily.

We started out by just putting him in and watching.  He did get popped a few times, but learned quickly to duck.

BUT after a few days, it was clear that he was not being allowed access to the food and water as he needed.  Solution?

Create a small space inside the buck pen where he can escape to and the big boys can't go.  It is as simple as using some pallets, fence wire and screws.  Make it tall enough that they can't jump in, make a opening at the bottom for baby to slide in, and set it up with water and food.


----------

